# hornwort and goldfish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have kept hornwort with my 2 goldies for 3 years. They have never eaten it. 
I read on the internet fish sites that it is a hardy plant and goldfish will not eat it as it is prickly.
I gave a good size bunch to my friend who has 5 goldfish in a 20 gallon and they had it stripped within 2 days.
I told her obviously the fish were desperate for greens so she is now feeding cucumber to them.
What gives with them stripping it bare?
I asked if the hornwort had lost its leaves but she said no , there was no debris in the tank- just goldfish pooping green!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know why everybody wants to feed their fish cucumbers,,it has very little nutritional value...give them vegetable flakes or sticks..some spirulina...get some duckweed..they will happily eat that..
i have never met a goldfish that didn't like plant matter....i keep plants , ergo , no goldfish....lol


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my goldies get green beans in am , flakes at night. Love the snail eggs- haven't bothered the hornwort(yet) and on Wednesdays get shrimp pellets.


----------

